# 30x77 Exterior Door Replacement, no such measurement?!



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gonna be custom at that size. 



If not, you are going to have to Cut it down, pad it down, or enlarge the opening.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Gonna be custom at that size.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you are going to have to Cut it down, pad it down, or enlarge the opening.


Do you know of any decent custom door online companies? Don’t really want to spend more than $200 since it’s just a side door to a garage 

Thx


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Custom and inexpensive rarely occupy the same space. Whats the framing and exterior like?


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Custom and inexpensive rarely occupy the same space. Whats the framing and exterior like?


I’ll take a photo tonight and post thx


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You might check out a mobile supply house. MH doors are typically 76" tall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Starting at 500 on the video, you can see why a shorter steel door is expensive.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Two choices. Raise the bridge or lower the boat. I recommend making the opening taller and installing a "standard" height door. Yeah, pictures will help.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Starting at 500 on the video, you can see why a shorter steel door is expensive.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAtz01jMSCk


Thx saw something like that online, doesn’t look too tough. I might try it


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> Thx saw something like that online, doesn’t look too tough. I might try it


Find an old used door for cheap to learn on. :biggrin2::wink2:


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masonite-U...in-x-80-in-Actual-31-75-in-x-79-in/1000054319

Do you think I can trim the length and the width and prime and paint and be ok in N.E. Winters? Or will cutting this door compromise the door and therefore the weather will kill it?

Or should I trim the door frame/jam?
thx


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masonite-U...in-x-80-in-Actual-31-75-in-x-79-in/1000054319
> 
> Do you think I can trim the length and the width and prime and paint and be ok in N.E. Winters? Or will cutting this door compromise the door and therefore the weather will kill it?
> 
> ...


You won't be cutting to width with any success, they do make that door in a 30"


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> You won't be cutting to width with any success, they do make that door in a 30"


I don’t see a 30 width??


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> I don’t see a 30 width??


 They don't stock them so you won't get a sale price on them.
These doors have exposed wood on both sides for the lock set and hinges, there are groves in the wood and the metal is bent over so they slide the wood in place and fill the foam inside so there really is no way to cut the sides down, and with a panel design you would have to do both sides. 

These doors are often a good find at a used building material store.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> They don't stock them so you won't get a sale price on them.
> These doors have exposed wood on both sides for the lock set and hinges, there are groves in the wood and the metal is bent over so they slide the wood in place and fill the foam inside so there really is no way to cut the sides down, and with a panel design you would have to do both sides.
> 
> These doors are often a good find at a used building material store.


Thx Neal, so silly I can’t find a 30x77 door 

Have a great 4th 🇺🇸


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd go to a Habitat for Humanity "Restore" and pick up a cheap used door. I saw several at the one nearest home for $5.00. Cutting it to fit wouldn't be to much of a chore.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Further: since you are talking about shortening a door to fit sand on a garage. You are not concerned with pretty. What I've done was shorten the slab by cutting the bottom (happened that this way I didn't need to rebore the lock set) then I cut plywood to fit into the bottom, was a hollow door, and put a u-channel weather seal on the bottom. Re-painted it with outdoor latex. This didn't last forever but it bought me 4-5 years till I reframed the opening.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I saw the video on cutting a sheetmetal door. As long as bottom frame can be returned or something else added so thin metal door can stay as a door, caulk, seals, primer and paint should keep the door for years.


----------

